# I am to cut my rogers account



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one email account with rogers
Will cut ties with rogers,they do not have service to where i live now
My question is what would be a good email provider to use going forward,so i do
not run into this again


----------



## Mookie (Feb 29, 2012)

Go with a web based email service, so you're not tied to an email address linked to your ISP. Then you can access your email from anywhere on any device, and don't have to worry about backups (of your email anyway) on your home PC.

I use Gmail, but there are many others:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408983,00.asp


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Mookie is right.

I learned that lesson the hard way. My first subscription to an internet service was when I lived in southern California in the 1990s. So I knew little about it. I signed up for dialup (the only choice then) with Pacific Bell, who gave us email addresses ending with "@pacbell.net". So, after a few years, everyone got used to us having those addresses. It was a real pain when we moved overseas and had to start all over again and let people know how to reach us. As well, we lost our stored emails. No way to access the pacbell.net email once we no longer had a Pacific Bell landline.

So, I signed up with Hotmail, one of the few web-based services around in the 90s. I still have the Hotmail account all these years later (as well as a couple of others, such as gmail and Yahoo). As Mookie says, those are available from anywhere, regardless of ISP. They also offer unlimited storage. I have Hotmail emails kept for close to 20 years.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I started using Hotmail since the mid 90s, and it's been very good. Some people prefer Gmail, as it seems a little more professional for some reason.

I cancelled all of my Roger's service 5 years, yet my email account is still active and I can send and receive emails. I don't care much for it, and don't keep anything important there.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mookie said:


> Go with a web based email service, so you're not tied to an email address linked to your ISP. Then you can access your email from anywhere on any device, and don't have to worry about backups (of your email anyway) on your home PC.
> 
> I use Gmail, but there are many others:
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408983,00.asp




Thankyou for the info this is what i will do


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Gmail.

I'm an apple user but neither apple mail nor outlook hold a candle to google imo. If only my work email could be transferred to gmail!

I like its integration with google drive (seamless attachment storage and organization), maps (email reservations show up on google maps) calendar (likewise), chrome, youtube, hangouts, contacts, google keep etc. I have like 3 google accounts/emails and can switch from one to the other very easily both online and mobile.

Now get the google authenticator to protect them all under 1 login (works for Facebook, amazon etc as well)

Yahoo and AOL? Really?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

^^


here is a dumb question for a google expert. How does one remove the tail messages that accumulate in an ongoing e-mail thread in gmail, in order to leave only the most recent message in the Reply?

for me, the delete key doesn't work to remove the old stuff. I can't seem to find any edit button for a gmail chain. Yahoo dot com has an e-mail editor but not gmail.

still, there must be some gmail hack that i'm not getting ...

.


----------



## naysmitj (Sep 16, 2014)

I just hi-lite and use backspace.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

naysmitj said:


> I just hi-lite and use backspace.


Not that easy - at least when I use Gmail. 
While I have to use it at times, I don't find gmail all that intuitive. It must be the aging luddite genes I carry.
I also have a couple of yahoo accounts that I use when I don't want to use my primary isp email 
(P.S. I'm told that hotmail - which my spouse uses - dates a person as being 'old school'  ) 

Humble - what I have to do to edit a Gmail email I am replying to is:

1. Click on the email in the inbox to open it.
2. Click the 'lefty arrow' (_reply_) icon at the upper right of the email (or you can click '_reply_' at the bottom of the email
3. You are now in reply mode area where you can type in your reply
4. Before typing your reply, click the little 'three dots' (_show trimmed reply_) icon in the lower left of the reply area. This will bring the original email text into the reply area - *NOW* you can highlight and delete, correct, edit the original email text.
5. Add your reply at the top of the reply mode area
6. click "SEND"


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mukhang pera said:


> ... I signed up with Hotmail, one of the few web-based services around in the 90s. I still have the Hotmail account all these years later (as well as a couple of others, such as gmail and Yahoo) ... They also *offer unlimited storage* ...


When did unlimited Hotmail storage come in?

I can find 2015 references to needing to be aware that paid email account gets 10 Gig while the free version is limited to 5 gig and a 2016 support question on Microsoft's web site says the same thing.




Mukhang pera said:


> ... I have Hotmail emails kept for close to 20 years.


From the descriptions, it sounds like being over the limit means being unable to receive new emails, which would be the ones that are lost.


Cheers


----------

